# Commercial Kitchen Info



## chefjake54 (Nov 15, 2007)

I am going to be starting my own catering business and am in need of commercial kitchen space in Indianapolis. I have posted this need for space in the past, and did not get any response. Now, I want to know from some of the experts in this forum if there is a website out there that advertises commercial kitchen space, or possibly even another forum specially for that. I appreciate any assistance.
Thanks
Jake


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Jake, I'm not familiar with any.....you might try Craigslist, it's really amazing what can be found. 
Cheftalk is a global forum, we've got members from all over the world.....there are a few from Indiana who may see this and know of available spaces. I've not know cheftalk to be a great site for locating cooking space, and I've been around for a long long time. Good luck and please tell us how your business progresses.


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

I am currently shopping around for a donut shop and get a couple of leads a week from craigslist.

When you say commercial kitchen space, do you want it "per diem", where you can go to a local church or boys and girls club and rent theirs? or do you want to sign a long term lease and have "your own" space? for that you can try a local realtor who specializes in business leases; we got a bunch of them here where I am.:crazy:


----------



## tastebuds (May 9, 2007)

Try this site-

Commercial Kitchens for Rent

Best of luck!


----------



## chefjake54 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you all very much. The website that was given worked perfectly as I have already booked kitchen space for the week that I needed. Thanks again!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Good to know....don't be a stranger to Cheftalk.


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

Ya! Let us know how your venture pans out. :roll:

Good Luck:bounce:


----------



## chefjake54 (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, I have a first event already scheduled in september of 2009. It is a wedding for 125. This is great timing because it will give me time to buy all of the equipment. My goal is to schedule events around this scheduled event and builed into the holiday season. Does this sound like a good plan. I am glad to ask some fellow chef's who have had success in the catering industry.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

buy all the equipment? what equipment are you having to purchase?


----------



## chefjake54 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hotboxes, chafing dishes, the general stuff


----------

